# Belt VS Disc



## Eamon Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

For wood and perhaps even finishing steel, which do you prefer and why?

I've got a combo belt/disc grinder, and my disc is currently in a state that bicycle enthusiasts call "rim taco" somehow(got it on craigslist). I was just wondering to myself if I should just not bother fixing it, and it got me thinking that there's gotta be a million opinions out there on the differences/aptitudes. 

FWIW, I've only ever used belt sander/grinders, and bench grinders. My dad just never had a disc sander when I was a kid, so I don't have an opinion on the differences.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2011)

For doing handle work I can't live without a disc grinder and table combo. I actually have a 12" with table that I use to rough everything square and a 9" that I use to make surfaces dead flat. These things make all the difference in getting tight fit ups.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> For doing handle work I can't live without a disc grinder and table combo. I actually have a 12" with table that I use to rough everything square and a 9" that I use to make surfaces dead flat. These things make all the difference in getting tight fit ups.



I too use both for grinding and rough finishing.

m


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2011)

Sitting here thinking about I bet I could use at least one more if not two more disc set ups too. They're just so useful.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave, I have VFD vertical and horizontal disks that build/assembled myself. Both come handy for all kinds of work.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 4, 2011)

I was using a sears 6x48 belt/disc combo,the disc spun to fast for wood so I only used the belt. I just picked up a Jet 1hp disc sander and I am very happy with it.


----------



## l r harner (Dec 4, 2011)

like dave said flat work makes clean fitups tho now days i mill flat my 12 inch disc is used to put the angle on the front of my full tang handles


----------



## jmforge (Dec 6, 2011)

I am lusting after a disc grinder. If for nothing else, it would be great for getting handle materials flat. A surface grinder, mill and a horizontal platen would be best for ferrous metals IMO, but the disc would handle everything that won't
t stick to a magnet.


----------



## Diamond G (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a Frink 9" vari speed w/ a 1 deg disc. would hate to work without it! Its one of the handiest tools in the shop! Its amazing how not flat your flat grinds are until they hit the flat disc!

God Bless
Mike


----------



## David Metzger (Jan 10, 2012)

Knfemakers typically like the the 9" thick steel or aluminum disc attached to a VFD with a reversing switch. 9" because it is so much cheaper to buy sheet sandpaper. Glue a cork automotive gasket using 3m super77 to the steel and then use a feathering glue for the sandpaper so you can pull off and restick sandpaper onto the cork. I made a steel support like Beaumont KMG for my horizontal disc and bought a used 12" 1 speed used Delta for Vertical. Sometime I will switch out for a home made 9" on the vertical.

David


----------

